# Sony Location Free Player and TiVo



## Darren Skidmore (Mar 27, 2001)

Hi.

I have just bought a Sony Location Free Player which I am in the process of setting up.
The main reason I bought this over the Slingbox (Hi Dribble I know you will be reading this  ) was because I wanted to use it with my PSP.

So far it is looking good, I can stream the picture to the PSP no problem.

The only problem I have got is that there doesn't appear to be any remote codes for the TiVo. I have tried the sky codes and they work OK.

Has anybody else bought one of these and if so do they know where I can get the codes from or whether I can use another set of codes please.

Many thanks in advance.

Darren


----------



## dribble (Jun 8, 2002)

Darren Skidmore said:


> The main reason I bought this over the Slingbox (Hi Dribble I know you will be reading this  ) was because I wanted to use it with my PSP.


You know me too well Darren ! 

Can't help with your TiVo code issue, but it will be interesting to see how the Sony compares with the Slingbox.

David.


----------



## Maars (Jan 5, 2004)

How does the Sony box control devices? What do you reckon to it?


----------



## Darren Skidmore (Mar 27, 2001)

Maars said:


> How does the Sony box control devices? What do you reckon to it?


It has an infrared blaster similar to the TiVo.

Undecided on it at the moment because I have not had a chance to connect to it remotely and can't control the TiVo directly at the moment.

Works OK when I connect directly to it with my PSP.

Darren.


----------



## Darren Skidmore (Mar 27, 2001)

I have managed to find a temporary workaround for the lack of TiVo remote for the UK (at least on the PSP) so for anyone who has the same issue, do the following: (Sorry if it is a bit vague I don't have it set up in front of me)

Connect to the location free player wirelessly with the PSP and go into remote control settings.
If it is the first time you have done it, it will take you to a site to download the remote control codes for your region.
DO NOT download the European codes but download the US codes instead.
When this is done, connect your PSP to your PC via usb and go into the directory where you downloaded the file to.
Rename the file so that in the middle of the file name it says EU instead of US.
You will now be able to select TiVo from the list of available codes.
One slight problem is that the US code seems slightly different and you cannot use the power button although other buttons like menu etc will bring the TiVo out of standby. It just means you cannot power the TiVo off which isn't really a big deal.


----------



## Maars (Jan 5, 2004)

Cool! So how are you getting? What's the quality like?


----------



## bkeny01 (Jul 1, 2005)

Woohoo Bump!


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

I now have one of these and UK Tivo codes do seem to exist but none seem any good http://support.sony-europe.com/locationfree/rcdata/download_psp.asp?l=en&mi=T&m=Tivo&c=PVR

I shall try the American ones...

Also the PC software seems to have no option to change aspect ratio from 4:3 to 16:9

On the PSP you can.

EDIT:
A fair review can be found at http://www.activehome.co.uk/active-home/hardware/2164159/sony-locationfree

Automan.


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

My PSP is now on US remote control codes (thanks to the tip earlier in this thread).

Set at maximum quality the PSP viewing Tivo is pretty dammend good (powered by the wireless output of the LocationFree box).

Another review http://www.pcw.co.uk/articles/print/2159487 also makes mention of no 16:9 mode

What on earth could Sony be thinking of not to include the ability to change the PC software aspect ratio either automatically or manually?

I got my box BTW from play.com for £190.00 Ordered at weekend and arrived today (Tuesday)

http://www.play.com/Electronics/Ele...tml?searchstring=location+free&searchsource=0

P.S.
Another odd thing...
It has two video inputs with one scart lead plug to rca and one rca cable provided (composite video and stereo sound).

However only a single IR blaster!

Automan.


----------



## Darren Skidmore (Mar 27, 2001)

Actually, Sony finally pulled their finger out and there are now TiVo codes for the PC version of the software.

If I recall though it is not under TiVo or Thomson in the list I think you just have to scroll to the bottom of the list.

I agree about the IR, it is a bit of a cop out, before I git the PC codes I had the IR sitting above both the TiVo and the Sky box, that way I could control the Sky box seperately. Not ideal but it did the trick.

In my opinion, Sony could have done much better things with this device.


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

In what century are Sony in?

From Sony's Website
http://support.sony-europe.com/faq/faq.asp?l=en&c=lfp&f=watch_home

Q. Can images formatted using anamorphic method 16:9 size be displayed?

Yes, if it is displayed on your PSP(tm) system with the player. You can manually change the aspect of your PSP(tm) system. No, if it is displayed on your PC with the player. These images will be displayed in 4:3 format, with black borders. You will therefore need to manually set up your AV components. So the aspect ratio will be correctly displayed.

PSP BTW can playback on a full charged sony battery pack for 3hrs 10mins

It did this also without catching fire 

Automan.


----------

